# Question about Pyramids of Giza & Egypt



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi, I'm just wondering here, how impressive are the Pyramids of Giza and other places in Egypt for you?? How are they in comparison to other tourist attractions??

this question is mainly for people who have travelled to many places and has experianced many other destinations (well travelled).

What other places have just made you awe inspired and jaw dropped from impressivness?


----------

